# Swift insulation levels



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We had a Gaslow system fitted today. After suggesting that we might prefer not to watch the drilling operation, John, the very competent fitter (from CMR) brought us the plug he'd cut out of the wall to fit the filler valve.

He remarked that Swift and Hymer vans had the best and thickest layer of insulation of all the vans he worked on. Since he does all the shows and must have drilled a lot of vans in his time I reckon this is a tick in the right box for Swift.

We have noticed how well the inside temperature of the van is maintained with little input in even the coldest of weather but it is good to see why this is so.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift insulation*

Hi

One thing I do like about Swift is their website and the fact that on the various information pages, the insulation grade of the motorhome is mentioned. For example, the Kontiki range is a Grade 3. From my own enquiries, I understand that to be classed as grade 3, (there are various other motorhomes that are classified as grade 3) the heating system, when switched on, must be able to maintain an interior temperature of plus 20 degrees inside, when the outside temperature is -15 degrees centigrade.

I must remember to ask Kath and co how this is tested with new models. I am hazarding a guess that the vehicles endure a cold chamber or something.

Also, I can recall seeing various pieces of motorhome floor when I went on the factory tour last December, and can clearly remember seeing the insulation materials etc.

Irrespective of what grade 3 is, does or means, what I can say is that my Kontiki was warm and snug in February this year, with night time temperatures as low as - 10 degrees C for almost a week.

It is, as you have said Chris, nice that a third party has passed positive comment in relation to our motorhomes.

Russell

Edit - Chris - just had a look as I am being nosey, and the present Bessie 530 is a grade 3 as can be seen on the link

http://www.swiftleisure.com/Motorho...erties/FeatureID-6?scrollLeft=0&scrollTop=131


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Swift insulation*



Rapide561 said:


> I must remember to ask Kath and co how this is tested with new models. I am hazarding a guess that the vehicles endure a cold chamber or something.


I remember a photo of a Swift van being tested in a cold chamber. I think it was in Practical Motorhome.

G


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

G
We have not had a chance to use ours yet in the cold weather but....

We have just returned from France and we both commented on how it was not over stuffy when in the heat. Admittedly it was only in late 20's deg. But still with blinds closed and only top windows open. In fact we fet it could cope with 30 deg with no problem.

We are wondering whether Aircon will be worth fitting as we do not plan to go as far as Spain in the near future.

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aircon*

Steve

I have roof aircon and from this van onwards, I will always have roof aircon. The aircon has been running for a few hours today and even in early evening, it is so much more pleasant.

On a warm but not hot day, (ie not using aircon) I tend to open the windows on the sunny side of the van to the "night catch" and then close the interior blinds. I never close the blinds without leaving the window slightly open as I do not want a heat build up between the window and the blind. On the shady side of the van, I open windows fully, and also use roof vents.

Russell

Me being me, I would like to go in the cold chamber with the van (with the heating on of course, before you suggest otherwise).


----------

